# Sheriff was a Wus



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

now what would realy be funny is if the sheriff called it in and they brought the corroner over to take away the skeletons...lol

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

LOL


Haunted Display


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I can just see all the hoops you'd have to jump through to get all of your plastic skeletons and fake bodies back...


I want a hearse.


----------



## Dark-Knight (Sep 4, 2004)

I can just imagine what was going through his head as he turned on the light at least he did'nt start shooting anything that moved


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Sheriff Rosco P. Coaltrain. lol

"Every night will be another evil scene, like a horror dream, a want, I command you to sceam. Halloween you are my pride. Halloween not just a dream."


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

More Deputy Dwight 'Dewey' Riley!!!!!!!


1,2 Freddy's coming for you 3,4 better lock the door 5,6 make a crucifix 7,8 better stay up late 9,10 never sleep again.


----------

